# Fragen zum marquee Befehl



## Eminem (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe zwei Fragen zum "marquee"-Befehl:
1.) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den laufenden Text als einen Endlostext zu definieren, sodass beim abspielen keine Lücken entstehen?
2.) Ich weiss, dass es in DHTML und Javascript Funktionen mit der selben Wirkung gibt, ist alerdings eine davon auf allen Browsern sichtbar oder auch nur auf den IE beschrenkt wie der marquee-Befehl?

Vielen Dank schoneinmal im Voraus 

MFG Eminem


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Januar 2004)

1. Marquee-Befehl auf keinen Fall verwenden. Igitt, es gibt nichts schlimmeres (ausser vielleicht den BLINK-Befehl)
2. Logo  

Ein Beispiel:
http://www.praast.de/javascript/vernuenftiges/tickdhtml.php

Oder am besten unter Google nach "dhtml ticker" suchen:
http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=dhtml+ticker


----------



## Eminem (11. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, alerdings ist die 1.) Frage noch nicht beantwortet  Auch wenn man den marquee Befehl nicht nutzen soll (über Geschmack lässt sich streiten) so würd es mich doch interessieren ob es möglich ist.

MFG Eminem


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Januar 2004)

Zum Nachschauen: http://www.htmlcodetutorial.com/_MARQUEE.html
Man beachte aber den Titel der Seiten: "Weird Tags"



> (über Geschmack lässt sich streiten)


In diesem Fall nicht. Es ist keine Geschmacksfrage. Du wirst niemanden mit Erfahrung finden der Marquee, Blink oder sonstige Mono-Browser-Funktionalität verwendet. Meistens werden diese Funktionen von Anfängern verwendet, weil deren Programme das Zusammenklicken so leicht machen.

Nichts ist so schlimm wie ein Tag, der nur von einem Browser verarbeitet wird (obwohl Mozilla/Netscape hier glaube ich mittlerweile den Tag auch erkennt).
Marquee und Blink sind vergleichbar mit einer Homepage mit einem bunten Background und Text darüber, in einer Farbe die so mit dem Hintergrund harmoniert, das man fast nichts lesen kann.... oder wahllos aus dem Internet geklaubte GIF-Dateien, die überhaupt nicht in den Hintergrund passen. Oder Baustellenschilder / Schranken / Leuchter / auf unfertigen Seiten, die am besten gar nicht erreichbar gemacht werden müssten, weil sie ein Klick zuviel sind. Wenn der Link erst existieren würde, wenn die Seite fertig ist, klickt man sich als Besucher erst nicht ins Leere, nur um eine Baustellengrafik zu sehen.

Aber das... ist ja nur eine Geschmacksfrage ? ....


----------



## Eminem (11. Januar 2004)

Nene hast ja schon recht, klar gibt es viele Dinge die man beachten oder nicht machen sollte, ich will den marquee Befehl ja auch auf keine Homepage bringen, benutze ihn nur für verschiedene Versuchszwecke  Hoffendlich konnt ich Dich hiermit ein wenig beruhigen 

MFG Eminem


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

Nun, ich verwende den Marquee auch, allerdings als Newsticker in unserer Firmen DB. Und da die Kisten eh alle IE haben isses dort egal.
Allerdings würde ich den niemals auf einer HP einsetzen.
Es gibt Dinge, die müssen einfach nicht sein


----------

